# angels don't wait for slowpokes ~ graphic shoppe *open*



## Liebenswert (Nov 4, 2013)

So it always seems I end up opening a graphics thread on the forums I join. I don't plan on charging unless I absolutely need something to kick me into gear.. so I figured I'd put it here instead of in either of the marketplaces. I've done a couple for some members here so I figured I'd open it up for the public. I only have a few examples of villager signatures, which I'll post but if you want to see anything else of mine let me know. (Blends, site banners, avatars, image text like above, etc.. I've done quite a bit).

Soo.. I'll post some examples and then a code to follow since I don't have much more to say.



Spoiler: Examples (Caution.. super long ;o;)








My previous signature~





For Katie19





For ZuckerBaum





For mayor lisa





For itzafennecfox





For Razzy






For Joey






For Yukari Yakumo






For tieza











For paperboy012305 











For Mayor Avalon






For musiciancrossing






For klinkguin






For augafey






For ArtemisTheWarlock






For missbunnehful






For Boidoh






For Beth19






For Nelly



So not too many Villager ones but if you need further convincing I can edit some other things in later. Also if you want to request an avatar or something else other than a sig, feel free to put that in the other section to ask :3

For fonts click this. I think the pixel/bitmap fonts look the best for the villager names, but for the rest you are free to pick anything.

And finally, just as a reminder - requests are free until stated otherwise, I will have a list of a maximum of 10 at a time. Tips are appreciated, whether it be TBT bells, in game bells or any items :3



Spoiler: Form





```
[b]Mayor Name:[/b]
[b]Town Name:[/b]
[b]Villagers:[/b]
[b]With their Name?:[/b] Like shown on the examples
[b]Dreamies:[/b] Leave blank if you don't want them on your signature
[b]With their Name?:[/b]
[b]Friend Code:[/b] Leave blank if you don't want this on your signature
[b]Dream Address:[/b] Leave blank if you don't want this on your signature
[b]Color/Theme:[/b]
[b]Background Picture(s):[/b]
[b]Font:[/b]
[b]Other:[/b]
```





*Request List:*

ccapecod - PikaSweet - waiting for edits
BlueLeaf - Josh - wip
Listi - pending
MrsTonks -Ana?s - pending
Hazelx - Rianna - pending
name
name
name
name
name


----------



## Zoe! (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow epic signature love it!


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh wow, may I request? I feel like my signature could use some work, it's just a couple sentences right now, and your graphics are really pretty.
*Mayor Name:* Sarah
*Town Name:* Narnia
*Villagers:* O'Hare, Ruby, Pecan, Snake, Annalisa, Willow, Shari, Ankha, Clay
*With their Name?:* Sure, that would be nice.
*Dreamies:* Cookie, Goldie, Daisy, Skye, Whitney, Freya, Ankha, Clay, Ruby, O'Hare
*With their Name?:* Again sure
*Friend Code:* 3368-1739-7444
*Dream Address:*  5800-2352-5319
*Color/Theme:* A bit confused by this. From the examples, I suppose I could say blue and/or red?
*Background Picture(s):* 
*Font:* Modern
*Other:* Nothing else :33.


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 5, 2013)

Zoe! said:


> Wow epic signature love it!



Thank you Zoe c:



itzafennecfox said:


> Oh wow, may I request? I feel like my signature could use some work, it's just a couple sentences right now, and your graphics are really pretty.
> *Mayor Name:* Sarah
> *Town Name:* Narnia
> *Villagers:* O'Hare, Ruby, Pecan, Snake, Annalisa, Willow, Shari, Ankha, Clay
> ...



I'm adding you to the list now - I'll start on it once I get home :3


----------



## mayor lisa (Nov 6, 2013)

*Mayor Name:*Lisa
*Town Name:*Hogsmead
*Villagers:*Julian Harry Gwen Bianca Coco Phoebe Tank Miranda
*With their Name?:* yes please
*Dreamies:* Julian Bianca phoebe Curly Spork Octavian Zucker Marina Whitney Tex
*With their Name?:* yes please
*Friend Code:* 3110 4423 6182
*Dream Address:* 7200 3097 3032
*Color/Theme:* pink and purple
*Background Picture(s):*
*Font:*


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 6, 2013)

mayor lisa said:


> *Mayor Name:*Lisa
> *Town Name:*Hogsmead
> *Villagers:*Julian Harry Gwen Bianca Coco Phoebe Tank Miranda
> *With their Name?:* yes please
> ...



Adding you to the list :3 I'll get it started now since I'm waiting for a reply from itzafennecfox for hers c:


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 6, 2013)

Bump - finished mayor lisa's signature and added it to the example list.

I also wanted to note that if you ever change out villagers or need me to update anything on you can post here with what needs to be change :3 I'll add this note to the main post at some point as well.


----------



## Razzy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Mayor Name:* Razzy
*Town Name:* Elysion
*Villagers:* Diana, Merengue, felicity, genji, francine, chrissy, muffy, marshal, zucker
*With their Name?:* Yes
*Dreamies:* Fang
*With their Name?:* Yes
*Friend Code:* 4484-8708-9152
*Dream Address:* 
*Color/Theme:* Pink and white
*Background Picture(s):* http://tinyurl.com/brpbnx6
*Font:* Anything elegant, cursive looking ?
*Other:* I'd like the brown and white dotted bit at the top to be on the bottom as well!
 also for the villager sprites, I have these sprites that I would rather use then the ones everone else uses. HERE : http://tinyurl.com/lqk9vk5


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 6, 2013)

Razzy said:


> *Mayor Name:* Razzy
> *Town Name:* Elysion
> *Villagers:* Diana, Merengue, felicity, genji, francine, chrissy, muffy, marshal, zucker
> *With their Name?:* Yes
> ...



Added you to the list I should get it done today :3


----------



## Joey (Nov 6, 2013)

*Mayor Name:* Niall
*Town Name:* Lakeside
*Villagers:* Apple, Blaire, Bruce, Chief, Clay, Lopez, Marina, Moe, Roscoe, Ruby.
*With their Name?:* Yes
*Dreamies:* -
*With their Name?:* -
*Friend Code:* 3754-6948-8498
*Dream Address:* 7400-2960-4571
*Color/Theme:* Blue
*Background Picture(s):* Water theme
*Font:* Sans Serif
*Other:*


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 6, 2013)

Joey said:


> *Mayor Name:* Niall
> *Town Name:* Lakeside
> *Villagers:* Apple, Blaire, Bruce, Chief, Clay, Lopez, Marina, Moe, Roscoe, Ruby.
> *With their Name?:* Yes
> ...



Added you to the list :3 I'll get started on yours as soon as I get Razzy's done.

Currently distracted by food and Harry Potter x3


----------



## ZuckerBaum (Nov 7, 2013)

Celebrating ~

Yay you're getting requests, awesome ~


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 7, 2013)

*Mayor Name:* Yukari
*Town Name:* Gensokyo
*Villagers:* Chrissy, Vladmir, Flo, Keaton, Gabi, Boomer, Eunice, Rocco, Eloise
*With their Name?:* yes
*Dreamies:*
*With their Name?:*
*Friend Code:* see left
*Dream Address:* 4300-2989-8397
*Color/Theme:* violet and red for letters
*Background Picture(s):* http://n-i-g-h-t-o.deviantart.com/art/Touhou-PSP-Wall-203706260
*Font:* something elegant/cursive
*Other:* instead of "Mayor Yukari of Gensokyo" it'd be appreciated if it simply said: 


> Gensokyo Awaits You
> Mayor Yukari
> ...



thank you


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 8, 2013)

ZuckerBaum said:


> Celebrating ~
> 
> Yay you're getting requests, awesome ~



Yayyy <33



Yukari Yakumo said:


> *Mayor Name:* Yukari
> *Town Name:* Gensokyo
> *Villagers:* Chrissy, Vladmir, Flo, Keaton, Gabi, Boomer, Eunice, Rocco, Eloise
> *With their Name?:* yes
> ...



Adding you to the list. I'll work on yours once I'm done with Niall's :3


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 9, 2013)

Updated examples - Yukari I'll get yours taken care of tonight since I don't work tomorrow and don't have to go to bed early :3


----------



## tieza (Nov 9, 2013)

*Mayor Name:* Morvern
*Town Name:* Flossy
*Villagers:* Julian, Genji, Stitches, Peaches, Victoria, Kyle, Ken, Violet
*With their Name?:* Yes pleasee
*Dreamies:* Bob, Merengue, Pietro, Apple, Ankha,
*With their Name?:* Yes
*Friend Code:* 4227-1927-0634
*Dream Address:* 
*Color/Theme:* Pinkish? Just something that goes with the background?
*Background Picture(s):* http://i44.tinypic.com/35kr3pd.gif
*Font:* just a pixel font?
*Other:* Thanks!


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 9, 2013)

tieza said:


> *Mayor Name:* Morvern
> *Town Name:* Flossy
> *Villagers:* Julian, Genji, Stitches, Peaches, Victoria, Kyle, Ken, Violet
> *With their Name?:* Yes pleasee
> ...



Added you to the list - should get yours done tonight after Yukari :3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 9, 2013)

I want one but is there a site where I can get good backgrounds?


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 9, 2013)

I tend to just google for mine to be honest - if you give me a general idea in your request I don't really have a hard time finding something to work. Any color themes are okay too c: I send out PMs of what I have done so that you can tell me if there's anything you want changed.

Also starting yours now Yukari.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm ready.

Mayor Name: Anthony
Town Name: Hawlucha
Villagers: Penelope, Alice, Greta, Stitches, Lobo, Klaus Goose, Katt, Zell
With their Name?: Yep
Dreamies: Stitches, Cousteau, Chadder, Eugene, Jacques, Diana, Merengue, Pekoe, Chrissy, Marshal
With their Name?: Yep
Friend Code: 1177-7341-7519
Dream Address: 5700-3112-4963
Color/Theme: Orange please
Background Picture(s): I've been going with this one. http://www.hdwallpapersdj.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Desktop-Backgrounds.jpg
Font: I've always been liking cursive, so go with that one
Other: What do you mean, other? Don't accept mine until you tell me what this other means


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 9, 2013)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm ready.
> 
> Mayor Name: Anthony
> Town Name: Hawlucha
> ...



Other like anything else you want to add? If you look at Yukari's where she (assuming Yukari is female OTL) asked me to change how I did the font/scripting on hers.. that's what I mean by other...?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 9, 2013)

Liebenswert said:


> Other like anything else you want to add? If you look at Yukari's where she (assuming Yukari is female OTL) asked me to change how I did the font/scripting on hers.. that's what I mean by other...?


Ahh, ok then. Add me.


----------



## Joey (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks so much for making my signature, I love it!


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 10, 2013)

You're welcome :3 I'm glad you love it ^^

Paperboy012305 I added you to the list I'll work on it today :3

also updated the main page examples.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 10, 2013)

Actually, i'm TTing and I might make a villager move out so the current villagers I listed might not be present in my town. Sorry, cancel my request, I guess my siggy will be forever naked.


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey! It's okay I can still make it just let me know your updated villagers when you're done. I don't mind updating them every now and then :3 

of course if you don't want me to I won't, but just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 10, 2013)

Liebenswert said:


> Hey! It's okay I can still make it just let me know your updated villagers when you're done. I don't mind updating them every now and then :3
> 
> of course if you don't want me to I won't, but just wanted to let you know.


You can do that. Ty. I'll pm you when villagers move out and more move in.


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 10, 2013)

Sure :3


----------



## cIementine (Nov 11, 2013)

*Mayor Name:* Avalon
*Town Name:* Ohana
*Villagers:* Rocco, Yuka, Mott, Lucky, Bella, Fauna, Lolly, Shep, Cookie (I should be getting Chrissy and Lily, but don't include c: )
*With their Name?:* Yesh.
*Dreamies:* Fauna, Lolly, Shep, Cookie, Chrissy, Francine, Merengue, Lily, Molly, O'hare
*With their Name?:* Yupp
*Friend Code:* 0619-3719-5971
*Dream Address:* N/A
*Color/Theme:* Blue
*Background Picture(s):* Night time sky
*Font:* Any
*Other:* Could there possibly be a picture of Stitch from Lilo & Stitch on it somewhere? TY c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oooh can I have a fancy bow strip at the top and bottom? O:


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 11, 2013)

MayorAvalon said:


> *Mayor Name:* Avalon
> *Town Name:* Ohana
> *Villagers:* Rocco, Yuka, Mott, Lucky, Bella, Fauna, Lolly, Shep, Cookie (I should be getting Chrissy and Lily, but don't include c: )
> *With their Name?:* Yesh.
> ...



I'll add you to the list :3 And yes I can get the bow strip on yours as well.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you very much, you have a talent for this, I know mine will be amazing xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

My villagers change a lot, so I may end up having to be charged for edits xD


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 11, 2013)

No charge for edits! Just post here or PM me. I'm going to finish paperboy's off tonight and start yours.. As soon as I get home from work :3


----------



## cIementine (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh, that's so nice c: 
Most people charge. It's either millions of in-game bells or reasonable tbt bells.
But anyway, it's real nice to let people have siggy's for free.
Especially ones as good as yours! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, before you start on mine, O'hare is now a current villager c:


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 11, 2013)

MayorAvalon said:


> Oh, that's so nice c:
> Most people charge. It's either millions of in-game bells or reasonable tbt bells.
> But anyway, it's real nice to let people have siggy's for free.
> Especially ones as good as yours! c:
> ...



I can get O'Hare added, I won't be home for another hour and a half and then I'm going to be working on paperboy's first (it's about half way done) to get it finished and then your's.

I used to be on quite a few roleplaying forums and I would do blends and graphics for those for no charge so I didn't feel right charging for ACNL bells or TBT bells either x3 It's just something I like to do so I think charging for it might make it seem like more a job than it actually is.


----------



## musiciancrossing (Nov 12, 2013)

*Mayor Name:*Emma
*Town Name:* Bunatern
*Villagers:* Ricky,Gala , Roald , Avery , Ed , Mint , Paula , Lolly , Hopper
*With their Name?:* Yes 
*Dreamies:[\b]
With their Name?: 
Friend Code:[\b]0989-2272-8232
Dream Address: 6500-2177-9115
Color/Theme: Light pink and lilac
Background Picture(s): 
Font: 
Other:*


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 12, 2013)

musiciancrossing said:


> *Mayor Name:*Emma
> *Town Name:* Bunatern
> *Villagers:* Ricky,Gala , Roald , Avery , Ed , Mint , Paula , Lolly , Hopper
> *With their Name?:* Yes
> ...


*

Adding you to the list :3 I'll work on your tonight after I fix a few things on Avalon's.*


----------



## augafey (Nov 14, 2013)

I absolutely LOVE your signatures!!  I need to figure out what it is that I want, then I will ask you to make one for me as well.


----------



## augafey (Nov 14, 2013)

*Mayor Name:*auga (all lowercase)
*Town Name:*Citytown
*Villagers:*Marshal, Savannah, Rodeo, Muffy, Puddles, Zucker, Mott, O'Hare, Vic, Opal
*With their Name?:* Sure
*Dreamies:* n/a..yet
*With their Name?:* n/a
*Friend Code:* 2595-0722-7006
*Dream Address:* 
*Color/Theme:* Blue/Black/White (see other)
*Background Picture(s):* What fun!
*Font:* Criticized
*Other:* I want it to look as much like the TARDIS as possible, with the town information being on the Police Call Box sign up top, and the villagers being on the panels.  For reference: A miniature TARDIS.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 14, 2013)

augafey said:


> *Mayor Name:*auga (all lowercase)
> *Town Name:*Citytown
> *Villagers:*Marshal, Savannah, Rodeo, Muffy, Puddles, Zucker, Mott, O'Hare, Vic, Opal
> *With their Name?:* Sure
> ...



Ahh I've been so lazy on my day off x3 I'll add you to the list. Should get done tomorrow night hopefully after work and after musiciancrossing's :3


----------



## augafey (Nov 14, 2013)

Liebenswert said:


> Ahh I've been so lazy on my day off x3 I'll add you to the list. Should get done tomorrow night hopefully after work and after musiciancrossing's :3



Take your time! It's fabulous of you to be doing this in the first place!


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 15, 2013)

musiciancrossing said:


> *Mayor Name:*Emma
> *Town Name:* Bunatern
> *Villagers:* Ricky,Gala , Roald , Avery , Ed , Mint , Paula , Lolly , Hopper
> *With their Name?:* Yes
> ...



Your inbox is full - so I'll post it here, please let me know if there's any changes I can make.


----------



## Pathetic (Nov 15, 2013)

*Sorry for the long post!*

*Mayor Name:*Elise
*Town Name:*Aurora
*Villagers:Frobert, Deirdre, Phoebe, Pancetti, Hippeux, Bill, Chrissy, Patty, Tom, Francine.*
*With their Name?: Yes please! * Like shown on the examples
*Dreamies: Frobert Deirdre Marina Melba  Merengue Marshal Ankha Julian Beau Ruby* Leave blank if you don't want them on your signature
*With their Name?: Sure.*
*Friend Code: 4854-6752-2492* Leave blank if you don't want this on your signature
*Dream Address: 5500-2158-7543* Leave blank if you don't want this on your signature
*Color/Theme: Darkish Blue. Like this.*
*Background Picture(s):
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Font: http://www.dafont.com/girls-have-many-secrets.font*
*Other: Could you put a black pixilated rose on the top right/left? Also have black bows on the top and bottom please! Thanks! Light blue - Keeping forever ♥. Light pink - Trading. Gray - Reserved for a friend.*

Thanks so much!!! ♥


----------



## Klinkguin (Nov 16, 2013)

*Mayor Name:* Klink
*Town Name:* Kville
*Villagers:* Benjamin, Wolfgang, Bill, Peewee, Gaston, Celia, Rory(moving soon), Rodney, Kyle, Lobo,
*With their Name?:* Like shown on the examples yes plz
*Dreamies:* Leave blank if you don't want them on your signature Wolfgang, Fang, Kyle, Lobo, Rodney, Ribbot, Drift, Jeremiah, Frobert and Gaston!
*With their Name?:* yes plz
*Friend Code:* Leave blank if you don't want this on your signature 4511-1059-7169
*Dream Address:* Leave blank if you don't want this on your signature 6200-2137-2047
*Color/Theme:* Green(possibly between dark and lime)
*Background Picture(s):* http://oi43.tinypic.com/zwmjcn.jpg Could u plz try to find that kind of background?
*Font:* Same as font above^^^^^^^^^^^^^
*Other:* Could plz u make a key saying that red=want, white=trading, green=keeping, and make Fang's name red, Ribbot's name red, drift's, jeremiah's and Froberts name red as well plz? Can u plz make Wolfgang's name on both green, same with Lobo and Kyle and Rodney and Gaston. Could you plz make the rest of my villagers names white? And plz can I have an outline that's between dark green and lime like this http://oi43.tinypic.com/zwmjcn.jpg
Sorry if this is soooo much to ask I will pay if needed! oh and can I plz ask if u will update it when needed?


----------



## Keeleyjayde (Nov 16, 2013)

can i be on the list? i will edit this post with the full forum soon. still editing

*Mayor Name:* Milky
*Town Name:* Parfait
*Villagers:* Merengue , Tia, Bunnie , Julian ,Cookie,Apple, I WILL COME BACK TO THIS
*With their Name?:* Like shown on the examples
*Dreamies:* Leave blank if you don't want them on your signature
*With their Name?:* yes
*Friend Code:* Leave blank if you don't want this on your signature
*Dream Address:* Leave blank if you don't want this on your signature
*Color/Theme:* pink
*Background Picture(s):*
*Font:* pixelated
*Other:*


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 16, 2013)

Makkine said:


> *Mayor Name:*Elise
> *Town Name:*Aurora
> *Villagers:Frobert, Deirdre, Phoebe, Pancetti, Hippeux, Bill, Chrissy, Patty, Tom, Francine.*
> *With their Name?: Yes please! * Like shown on the examples
> ...





Klinkguin said:


> *Mayor Name:* Klink
> *Town Name:* Kville
> *Villagers:* Benjamin, Wolfgang, Bill, Peewee, Gaston, Celia, Rory(moving soon), Rodney, Kyle, Lobo,
> *With their Name?:* Like shown on the examples yes plz
> ...



I'll add you guys to the list. I'm going to be finishing Auga's tonight and get started on the next o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keeleyjayde said:


> can i be on the list? i will edit this post with the full forum soon.
> 
> *Mayor Name:*
> *Town Name:*
> ...



Yes c:


----------



## augafey (Nov 17, 2013)

Liebenswert said:


> I'll add you guys to the list. I'm going to be finishing Auga's tonight and get started on the next o:



So excited!!! <3


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 17, 2013)

augafey said:


> So excited!!! <3



<33

Also starting yours now Makkine c:

updated examples, n such.


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Nov 17, 2013)

beautiful signatures~ may I be added to your list?


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 17, 2013)

ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> beautiful signatures~ may I be added to your list?



Sure c: There's a form on the main page that you can fill out.


----------



## augafey (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey, love!  What's your town name?  When you open up, I'll come by bearing gifts!


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 17, 2013)

augafey said:


> Hey, love!  What's your town name?  When you open up, I'll come by bearing gifts!



It's Columbia :3


----------



## augafey (Nov 17, 2013)

Hrmm..you were there for a second, then poofed away.  

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm...omw!

- - - Post Merge - - -

resetti.


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 17, 2013)

<3 Thank you again! I'm just going to tell you thank you everywhere.


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Nov 17, 2013)

*Mayor Name:* Ali Love
*Town Name:* Aerie Town
*Villagers:* Marshal, Peanut, Julian, Beau, Fauna, Diana, Erik, Chief, Cherry, & Lolly
*With their Name?:* no
*Dreamies:* 
*With their Name?:*
*Friend Code:* 5215-0137-2479
*Dream Address:* 
*Color/Theme:* pink/lilac, a simple, fairytale-like theme 
*Background Picture(s):* 
*Font:* http://www.dafont.com/peony-charming.font
*Other:*

~~tyvm~~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is a photo of my character: just in case you needed one ;3

http://imgur.com/vKuws19

thx<3


----------



## darius03 (Nov 17, 2013)

Wow signature Very Cool


----------



## irisubunny (Nov 18, 2013)

ho gawd your signatures are awesome  as you can see i kinda need one haha

*mayor name*: Sky
*town name*: Aurora
*villagers*: Rolf, Skye, Jay, Gloria, Bunnie, Sally, Flo, Tex, Bud, Zell
*with name?*: yesss pls
*friend code*: <-- over there 
*dreamies*: Ruby, Buck, Ankha, Genji, Diana.
*dream address*: didn't unlock dream suite yet
*Color/Theme*: light blue with maybe like a black outline to make it noticeable? if you can't do that i'll change it
*background picture*: 



Spoiler: reference






*font*: http://http://www.dafont.com/pixel-love.font
*other*: nothing

thank youuu~


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 18, 2013)

missbunnehful said:


> ho gawd your signatures are awesome  as you can see i kinda need one haha
> 
> *mayor name*: Sky
> *town name*: Aurora
> ...



Both of you will be successfully added to the list c:


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Nov 18, 2013)

Liebenswert said:


> Both of you will be successfully added to the list c



Yay~~ thx so much! Btw, what does "wip" stand for? It's next to our names on the list so I was jw what he meant hehe


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 18, 2013)

work in progress ^-^


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Nov 19, 2013)

Liebenswert said:


> work in progress ^-^



YAY~~ so excited!


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 20, 2013)

ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> YAY~~ so excited!



I'm searching for a nice background for yours now while editing Makkine's and tieza's ^^


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Nov 20, 2013)

Liebenswert said:


> I'm searching for a nice background for yours now while editing Makkine's and tieza's ^^



I keep checking back waiting for a surprise of the final product LOLbwahah! So anxious~Thanks again~

Edit: Oh P.S. I love bows~ ha.. so girly of me


----------



## cIementine (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey, my villagers have changed a lot. 
I'd like something using the colour scheme of light brown, light pink, and brown.
My info is in my signature and my friend code is 0619-3719-5971
Also, do you do art? I made a thread that has no responses. I would love art to go along with my signature :3
I will be getting Molly soon so just add her in the signature xD
Thanks so much <3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ty for the signature. I do want the mayor sprite in it but i'll have to wait until I get more TBT bells.


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 20, 2013)

MayorAvalon said:


> Hey, my villagers have changed a lot.
> I'd like something using the colour scheme of light brown, light pink, and brown.
> My info is in my signature and my friend code is 0619-3719-5971
> Also, do you do art? I made a thread that has no responses. I would love art to go along with my signature :3
> ...



I'll add you to the list again, unfortunately I can't draw worth a poo so no I don't do art x3 Sorry.



Paperboy012305 said:


> Ty for the signature. I do want the mayor sprite in it but i'll have to wait until I get more TBT bells.



Well let me know when you get the Mayor sprite ;-; sorry for the confusion earlier. I'll edit it in once you get it.


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm going to finish off Tieza's edits since I've been putting it off OTL

then start yours missbunnehful c:


----------



## irisubunny (Nov 20, 2013)

aah sorry for the trouble, but i was just wondering if you could add Coco and Whitney to my dreamie list? if you can't then that's perfectly fine! thank you~


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 20, 2013)

I can do that, it's no problem at all!


----------



## irisubunny (Nov 20, 2013)

Liebenswert said:


> I can do that, it's no problem at all!



yay thanks so much~ really excited to see the final product c: i love your signatures ;-;


----------



## Boidoh (Nov 20, 2013)

*Mayor Name:* Boidoh
*Town Name:* Delfino
*Villagers:* Cyrano, Nibbles, Jitters, Gayle, GiGi, Marcel, Snake, O'Hare, Charlise, Margie
*With their Name?:* Yes
*Dreamies:* Leave blank if you don't want them on your signature
*With their Name?:*
*Friend Code:* <------- over there
*Dream Address:* 
5800-2683-6847

*Color/Theme:* Probably island-ish colors like blue.
*Background Picture(s):*images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100418054912/celestial-refresh/images/a/a3/273959-isle_delfino_large.png 

Any picture that is an overhead view of Isle Delfino.
*Font:* anything that you think suits it.
*Other:*

Thanks.


----------



## Pathetic (Nov 22, 2013)

I hope you don't mind if i use the signature you PM'd me! It's okay if you don't want to finish it, or if you don't want to! I'm perfectly happy what I got! <3 Your amazing!


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 22, 2013)

I thought I pm'd you the updated one? I never got a PM back for any changes ? ;-;
If you have any definitely PM me though.

As for you others I'm sorry! I'm getting around to them, just been working crazy amounts of OT at work
Boidoh I'll add you to the list c:


----------



## SweetSpark (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow, these are beautiful! May I ask what program you use to make them?


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 23, 2013)

SweetSpark said:


> Wow, these are beautiful! May I ask what program you use to make them?



I use Photoshop CS5 ^^

and these should all be finished soonish. I'm getting over time tomorrow and Monday, but I will have Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday off so If they're not done before that.. they will be on Tuesday!


----------



## Boidoh (Nov 26, 2013)

If your not finished with mines yet can you please add in the following dreamies for me? 

Stitches, Renee and Merengue?


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 27, 2013)

Boidoh said:


> If your not finished with mines yet can you please add in the following dreamies for me?
> 
> Stitches, Renee and Merengue?



Certainly. c: sorry about the delay. I should finish tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## beth19 (Dec 9, 2013)

Name: Beth/  mayor Beth
town: soleanna
villagers in town: curt,Mitzi,Tiffany,mallary,,Eugene,,Kyle,tabby,boomer,tucker
with names: yes
dreamies: curt, Tammy(cub),peaches,Elvis,hamphrey,phoebe
with names .yes
moved out. drake
with names. yes please
Color/Theme. purple
Friend Code:1375 8466 1992
Dream Address- na
background. not shur if possible but id like ths for background  http://bethstockton.deviantart.com/art/curt-hosts-my-birthday-party-at-his-house-416697468


----------



## Liebenswert (Dec 10, 2013)

;-; I'm so sorry I forgot about this actually ahh.. If you guys still want me to finish these I will x3

- - - Post Merge - - -



beth19 said:


> Name: Beth/  mayor Beth
> town: soleanna
> villagers in town: curt,Mitzi,Tiffany,mallary,,Eugene,,Kyle,tabby,boomer,tucker
> with names: yes
> ...



I'll add you to the list also btw~


----------



## Nelly (Dec 10, 2013)

Requesting if they're open.
*Mayor Name:* Nelly
*Town Name:* Lake
*Villagers:* Cousteau, Wart. Jr, Peanut, Aurora, Muffy, Rodeo, Anabelle, Hamphrey, Ankha and Hazel.
*With their Name?:* No, thanks.
*Dreamies:*
*With their Name?:*
*Friend Code:* In sig, yes please.
*Dream Address:* 4200-3239-2443
*Color/Theme:* Blue colored, please!
*Background Picture(s):* Some sort of pattern that is blue. Sorry I can't supply anything, but I also do like surprises...
*Font:* The font in ZuckerBaum's, if you can remember what the font it. If you can't use that, then Segoe Print.
*Other:* Thanks so much!


----------



## ccapecod (Dec 10, 2013)

Mayor name: Faby
Town name: Mokki
Villagers: Diana, Skye, Marina, Skye, Rudy, Kabuki, Beau, Molly, Wolfgang and Peanut
With their names: nope!
Dreamies: Completed!
Friend code: It's on my side bar! 
Color/theme: Pink and white would be nice. 
Background picture: Some pink background like your 9th example you have there! but with some roses in the background but basically just pixel. 
Font: Just pixel! 

Thank you <333


----------



## PikaSweet (Dec 10, 2013)

Mayor Name:Sweet
Town NameikaVill
Villagers:Eunice, cube, whitney, frita, celia, Sydney,knox,goose, Egbert, maelle
With their Name?: yes
Dreamies: fang, tangy, cookie, cube, lolly, whitney, ankna, pinky, tammy, merengue
With their Name?:yes
*Friend Code:4184-2008-0168
Dream Address:4500-2354-6975
Color/Theme: pink, yellow, and white
Background Picture(s): http://animewall.me/wallpapers-pokemon-cute-pikachu-1280x960-259598-pokemon-cute-2/
Font: pixel
Other: ribbons and bows on the border*


----------



## BlueLeaf (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow, free signatures! That's really kind!

HTML Code:
*Mayor Name:* Josh
*Town Name:* SkyBlue
*Villagers:* Rocco, Merengue, Mathilda, Winnie, Doc, and Lucha
*With their Name?:* Yes
*Dreamies:* Rosie, Alfonso, Apollo, Margie, Julian, Stitches, Fauna, Sydney, and Dotty
*With their Name?:* Yes
*Friend Code:* N/A
*Dream Address:* N/A
*Color/Theme:* I'd like the text to be red.
*Background Picture(s):*http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/291/5/8/junpei___9_hours_9_persons_9_doors_wallpaper_by_dashinghero-d5i8asj.png
*Font:* Double Feature (Under horror category)
*Other:* Resize the picture into the regular size, as it's the size of a wallpaper. Put the villagers to the left of the character on the picture please. Thanks!


----------



## Liebenswert (Dec 10, 2013)

Updated the list I'll get started on these. I'm going to PM Boidoh, Mayor Avalon and Klinkguin first since they were already waiting c:


----------



## Liebenswert (Dec 11, 2013)

Bump n' stuff for updates to the examples and Beth, your's is up next ^^;


----------



## Listi (Dec 12, 2013)

Mayor Name:Listi 
Town Name:R'lyeh
Villagersate, Big Top, Tex, Fushia, Pudge, Eunice, Sparro, Baabra, Phil, Frank
With their Name?:yes please
Dreamies: Tom,Freckles,Drift, Bella, Zucker, Sally
With their Name?: If you can, but I'm not fussed
Friend Code:n/a
Dream Address: n/a
Color/Theme: Anything that is readable
Background Picture(s): http://media.tumblr.com/b630f38bc337936ac29a186ed350cd01/tumblr_inline_ml2glnOHd41rfdbtm.png or anything slightly simliar, just pixel star background
Font: 8bit wonder
Other:

If you're still taking requests ^^'
If not then just ignore this, obviously.


----------



## MrsTonks (Dec 13, 2013)

*Mayor Name:* Ana?s
*Town Name:* Mercury
*Villagers:* Ankha, Filbert, Flora, Daisy, Drift, Coco, Pietro, Cousteau, Wendy (so.. dont add Cousteau and Wendy)
*With their Name?:* yes
*Dreamies:* Ankha, Filbert, Flora, Drift, Coco, Pietro, Marina, Sprinkle
*With their Name?:* yes
*Friend Code:* Leave blank if you don't want this on your signature
*Dream Address:* Leave blank if you don't want this on your signature
*Color/Theme:* ORANGE AND VIOLET or blue
*Background Picture(s):* http://i41.tinypic.com/qs8p5s.jpg from the example 
*Font:* harry potter
*Other:* could you add "Moony and Nymphadora" with a little heart plz? 

Thank you


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 13, 2013)

I restarted my town. Now I need a BIG update! Here it is:

Mayor Name: Anthony
Town Name: Floreali
Villagers: Merengue, Stitches, Drago, Chrissy, Marshal, Mira, Genji, Eugene, Diana (I plan to get her by reset trick because I don't have any snooty and cranky so I'll have a 100% chance of getting either of those villager personalities)
With their Name?: Yes
Dreamies: Stitches, Cousteau, Eugene, Marshal, Diana, Merengue, Pekoe, Chrissy, Mira, Maelle (Maybe, if not i'll go with Pietro)
With their Name?: Yes
Friend Code: 1177-7341-7519
Dream Address: Don't have one yet
Color/Theme: Orange
Background Picture(s): Same as my current 
Font: Cursive. Yep, again

Now I want to restart again. Don't do this.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd like to update my request. Can you add Genji and Paula to my villager list? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Liebenswert (Dec 13, 2013)

Listi said:


> Mayor Name:Listi
> Town Name:R'lyeh
> Villagersate, Big Top, Tex, Fushia, Pudge, Eunice, Sparro, Baabra, Phil, Frank
> With their Name?:yes please
> ...



I am still taking requests.. just very slowly. I added you to the list.



MrsTonks said:


> *Mayor Name:* Ana?s
> *Town Name:* Mercury
> *Villagers:* Ankha, Filbert, Flora, Daisy, Drift, Coco, Pietro, Cousteau, Wendy (so.. dont add Cousteau and Wendy)
> *With their Name?:* yes
> ...



Added you to the list


Paperboy012305 said:


> I restarted my town. Now I need a BIG update! Here it is:
> 
> Mayor Name: Anthony
> Town Name: Floreali
> ...



Okay, well post again. I have one slot left until my slow butt gets more of them completed and opens up more spots ;-;



BlueLeaf said:


> I'd like to update my request. Can you add Genji and Paula to my villager list? Thanks in advance!



I will update it with this yes ^^;

- - - Post Merge - - -

actually make that two - Boidoh did reply x3


----------



## BlueLeaf (Dec 14, 2013)

Ignore this post, sorry.


----------



## MrsTonks (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh, could you add Bones in my dream list please? c:
and bones on my villagers now^-^


----------



## Mao (Dec 14, 2013)

ooooh... could I snag a slot please? I'll edit this :3

*Mayor Name:* Rianna
*Town Name:* Skyline
*Villagers:* O'hare Pango Leanardo Felicity Mitzi Flurry Chrissy Zucker Rudy Erik
*With their Name?:* Yes please c:
*Dreamies:* Zucker Rudy Erik Diana Chrissy Francine
*With their Name?:* Yep!
*Friend Code:*  Yep :3
*Dream Address:* 
*Color/Theme:* Light pink and white please *-*
*Background Picture(s):* I'm actually not sure o_o Anything pink/pink and white would be awesome ^_^ Surprise me! I'm waaaay too indecisive D:
*Font:* anything girly/fancy? But not too fancy that you can't make out what it says 
*Other:* Could you kinda edge the edge with ribbons/lace looking pattern? I don't mind c: Lol sorry, I'm uber picky x_x I'll definetely tip c:


----------



## todokutooru (Dec 14, 2013)

where do you get your icons?? your awesome  btw!


----------



## BlueLeaf (Dec 15, 2013)

Question: Once I get my signature, am I allowed to request a minor update, like a villager change? Thanks!


----------



## Liebenswert (Dec 15, 2013)

MrsTonks said:


> Oh, could you add Bones in my dream list please? c:
> and bones on my villagers now^-^



Yes I will get that added to it once I get it on the good ol' photoshop table ;o



Hazelx said:


> ooooh... could I snag a slot please? I'll edit this :3
> 
> *Mayor Name:* Rianna
> *Town Name:* Skyline
> ...



I added you to the list ^^



todokutooru said:


> where do you get your icons?? your awesome  btw!



I'm not sure which icons you refer to.. if you're talking about the lil AC sprites then it's of course from Hoeass.. as far as the bows, lace, other pixels, etc.. those are all off of DeviantArt (the free to use of course) and tumblr if I'm desperate.

If you meant something completely different though than I'm sorry x3



BlueLeaf said:


> Question: Once I get my signature, am I allowed to request a minor update, like a villager change? Thanks!



Ahh.. yes dear that's fine. I prefer edits/updates on signatures in PM form (I clean it out a lot so no worries there) so I can have a separate copy just for you/your edits. But that's 100% okay.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also... update to the example list.. woot woot c:


----------



## MrsTonks (Dec 15, 2013)

Hm i think just add all my dreamies in my villagers. 
Ankha, Filbert, Flora, Drift, Coco, Pietro, Marina, Sprinkle, Bones and Pierce.
thk u ~:3


----------



## PikaSweet (Dec 15, 2013)

can you take goose out of my villagers list


----------



## Liebenswert (Dec 17, 2013)

Bump n' such. BlueLeaf I'll be continuing work on yours after a few edits to PikaSweet's and ccapecod's ^^


----------



## kasane (Dec 27, 2013)

If slots are open, can you please do mine? C:
*Mayor Name:* ★Helen☆
*Town Name:* Deathrow
*Villagers:* Rosie, Curlos, Opal, Bud, Moe, Bluebear, Phoebe, Diana, Hazel (You could put Kyle in if you want, but he'll be leaving soon :'[)
*With their Name?:* Yes, please!
*Dreamies:* Francine, Merengue, Coco, Ankha, Genji
*With their Name?:* Yes, please!
*Friend Code:* Again, yes
*Dream Address:* Once again, yesh :3
*Color/Theme:* Light blue, black
*Background Picture(s):* An image of Akise Aru ^///^
*Font:* I'll leave that up to you, so long as it's a fancy curly font (but it's not difficult to read)
*Other:* In a corner somewhere, can you please put in an L in Old English text? (That's my town flag, and if you watch Death Note, you'll know what that L stands for >:3)


----------



## Liebenswert (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm closing this for now, I apologize for making you all wait but I'm going through some real life issues. Not going to open again until I finish everybody's current requests. sorry everyone ;o;


----------



## KNC311 (Mar 21, 2014)

Oooh, I'd love to have one! Could you add me to the list please?
*Mayor Name:* Kristien
*Town Name:* Lawrence
*Villagers:* Olaf, Francine, Merengue, Lolly, Lionel, Punchy, Agnes, Muffy, Pietro, Marina
*With their Name?:* Yes please!
*Dreamies:* Chrissy
*With their Name?:Yes please!
Friend Code: 5172-1232-6991
Dream Address: 4800-3804-5610
Color/Theme: Light pink with sparkles please! Other than that, surprise me!
Background Picture(s): Just something that goes with pink please c:
Font: Something cursive.
Other: n/a*


----------

